# How did you name your pets?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

I know this is small animal chat but all animals welcome!
How did you name them?
Our Austin well I got him when a ex-friend was with me and I had NO idea what to call him and I had this book called Dogs save the queen with profiles of different dogs and there was a lovely Goldie called Austin so I called my hamster that 
Roger was already named.
Alfie just looked like an Alfie and I liked the name 

You guys turn!


----------



## auxonian (Aug 30, 2012)

As a great Avengers fan I started off working back through Avengers heroines names with out first two cats (Purdey and Tara), but then after my daughter Emma was born she took the lead with our next pets and she took the descriptive route (White Socks and Tabitha). Bond girls would be a good theme, starting with Honey, then Tatiana, next Pussy (a great dog's name!)


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it bad that my new gerbils , all 6 rescue gerbils don't have names?
They live in a massive cage and 4 of them look identical with two others, one pure white the other mostly dark brown almost black, the others are blonde . 
I'm not able to tell the blonde ones apart really either even when sat next to each other . 

I just call them all sweetie pies , or pests if they've been making a lot of noise at night lol.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I like proper names. As a child I had a golfish called George. My first rats were Francis and Timothy. The next were Percy and Bernard. My currant boys are Alfie and Fred and they live with my sons rats called Legolas and Gimli( guess his favourite film)
Laura XXX


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Adopter said:


> Is it bad that my new gerbils , all 6 rescue gerbils don't have names?
> They live in a massive cage and 4 of them look identical with two others, one pure white the other mostly dark brown almost black, the others are blonde .
> I'm not able to tell the blonde ones apart really either even when sat next to each other .
> 
> I just call them all sweetie pies , or pests if they've been making a lot of noise at night lol.


I have 4 identical boys called tic, tac, toe and digit. I can only tell them apart when theh have their backs to me as i have trimmed their fur in different places!
I've got another gerbil called houdini because he is a right escape artist, one called littlefoot because he has a fixed wrist and i have 3 girls called snap, crackle and pop 

I've a rabbit called chunky cause she was a big baby! And one called papillon as he has a butterfly mark on his back 

I've a guinea called elsa because when she was born (accidental litter) she was the smallest but most curageous

And lastly i had a hamster called cookie monster because he was a monster


----------



## littlegrape (Oct 14, 2012)

Tortoise called Winnie after Winston Churchill who in a speech once said 'he is called the tortoise because he 'taught-us' (or words to that effect!) which I thought was very clever

A horse called Uva which is Spanish for grape (hence username) she was an Argentinian import for polo and came with the name. I loaned her before I bought her so was already named that 

And my new Syrian girlie is 'Bellatrix' after the Harry Potter baddie ;-) but actually she is called Trixie more than anything


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Cuddly and Kitty- Me and my sister named them when we where little and didn't know much better... 

Hattie- Mum named her and it suited her. 

Buddy- Was bought as a 'buddy' for our previous rabbit who's no longer with us.  

Trixie- A cute name that went with Buddy! 

Poppy- Was originally named Snoopy, but I didn't really like the name. Mum started to call her Poppy, because she suited it and we all followed on from there. 

Billie- Was originally named Billy Bunster! :O We kept Billy though, but I changed the spelling because I like Billie better. :lol:


----------



## Katielouise123 (Oct 21, 2012)

Loving all the names!! My syrian is called sausage because he is a cheeky sausage! Tehehe got some funny looks when we took him to the vets a few months ago "sausage wilson to room 4 please' hahah


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

It took me ages to name the bunnies, but in the end I decided on Flix, as I got them from Flixton and Gaga as I figured if Lady Gaga was a rabbit she'd have one ear up and one ear down, too :lol:

Spooks is a rescue cat so came with his name. He responds to and suits it, so I kept it


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

My degus are called Button and Hamilton (big f1 fan! Plus they are quick little things). The cats are lily and jasmine because we liked them!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cats are willow (from buffy) and mojo (just because)
rabbit is ritz - short for chorizo. I was driving home from my brothers one day thinking about names and i thought ritz would be cool. Then when i first saw ritz'z picture i was like 'he's a cute little sausage  
Ash (syrian) (RIP) was ASH - named after Anthony Stewart Head from buffy (he was gonna be giles but it just didnt suit :nonod
Casper (syrian) - was a rescue but i named him. i had seen his pictured and compiled a list of names that would suit a white hamster and when i saw him casper just clicked 
Egor (robo) - was a rescue who e renamed. I dont actually know if/what his name was before. i always wanted 3 robos to call amos, ivan and egor but we only had one. I gave my friend (who had him t the time) the list of names and apparently he responded to egor and not to the others, and this he was named.

we had a guinea pig called Capital T once cause he was big trouble  (we actually had quite a few guineas and i love them and would love them again but cant right now)


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

All my pets names have themes 

I wanted to name my degus after herbs, and my parents are great fans of Simon & Garfunkel hence the names Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme :laugh:

my rats are named after spells from Harry potter so are episkey and Nox, and soon to be joined by diffindo, morsmordre and Patronus 

my/my sisters ferrets are named after xbox games so are Fable and halo. 

i also have a cat called kitten, because we could never find a name that suited her , she had two litters (unintentional, my parents let her out before spaying) and they all had names.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

My friends and family all said my latest little rescue bunny looked like Seth Armstrong from Emmerdale.

So I called him Seth :blushing:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

All our small animals are rehomes/ rescues, so already had names


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ruby (labrador retriever)- Because it was my grandparents ruby wedding the day we got her.
Otto (Border terrier)- because he looks like an otter, and his KC name was otterian Brodaric so we just just shortened it to otto.
Archie (havanese) - Just thought it was a cute name!! His KC name is Croftmount Noel Gabriel because he was born on Xmas day.
Nibbles (guinea pig)- Because when we got him he was nibbling sprout leaves.
Woody (guinea pig)- Because he looks like a stick in colour.
Jasper (lionhead rabbit)- A cute name!!
Poppy (roborovski hamster)- Because I loved the game nintendogs and had a dog named that, and she was named after the virtual dog! (hey I was only 6, I am 12 now!! )
Herby (roborovski hamster)- Because my brother had a pet cactus named herby (yess he named a cactus! But he was three......)
Dumbo (roborovski hamster)- Because he had big ears like dumbo.
Mo & Greg (Big fish)- Because we bought them on the day that Mo Farah and Greg Rutherford won gold medals. 
Marlin (tiny tropical fish)- Because when we got coldwater fish he was the last tropical that had survived so we put him in the coldwater tank to see how he would do . Three years later he is still swimming around quite happily! We called him Marlin because what did Marlin do on nemo? He just kept swimmin!


----------



## Elfin (Nov 6, 2012)

I named my animals by the things I love - one of my cats is called Neko, meaning cat in Japanese, and my other is called Mika, just love the singer


----------

